# Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?



## Terraxx (19. Mai 2009)

Ich stehe vor der Frage, was ich jetzt zum Angeln mitnehme, es stehen mir 4 Tage bevor und da muss man auch mal was zu sich nehmen.
Ich frage einfach ma euch, was ihr euch so mitnehmt, damit ihr nicht verhundert?!
Ich hae mir bis jetzt Nakensteaks, Würstchen und Kartoffelsalat geholt, außerdem ein paar Töpfe Suppe...
Das wird aber nicht reichen, habt ihr ne Idee?

Zur Verfügung steht ein kleiner Topf, eine Art Pfanne und halt son Campingbezinfeuerdings, mir fällt grad der Name nicht ein...

Wäre froh, wenn bis heute abend ich noch n paar Ideen habe 

MfG,

Terraxx


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Bier!


----------



## Algen Fischer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Jack Link's Beef Jerky ist sehr lecker... Oder auch die Steak Bar Riegel.


----------



## Esoxfan (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Also ich würde für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch noch ein paar Brote mit nehmen .
Joa vielleicht ein bisschen Fertigzeug .
Z.B Reis mit hackbällchen und Tomatensouce oder so etwas #6.
Oder vielleicht auch Nudeln wenn du ja einen Topf hast |supergri


Gruß Daniel


----------



## Rotauge (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Nimm Nudeln und Käse mit oder ne Packung gewürfelter Schinkenspeck und ein paar Eier. Am ersten Abend vielleicht ein paar Steaks auffem Grill...


----------



## kulti007 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ich würde auf buchsen essen setzen. denn die sachen wie fleisch und salat sind schnell verderblich bei solchen temperaturen. 

.... das wichtigste überhaupt ist KAFFEE #h


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> .... das wichtigste überhaupt ist KAFFEE #h



Falsch#q

das wichtigste ist: *Bier:vik:*


----------



## Nikl (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich nehm immer Büchsenfutter mit wenn ich länger angeln bin.
Außerdem sehr gut sind Fertig Pfannkuchen von Mondamin oder so.
Das is son Pulver inner Flasche,wo man einfach nur Milch raufkippt und schüttelt.
Danach einfach ab inne Pfanne.
Mit Apfelmus oder Zucker schmecken die echt gut.


----------



## kulti007 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Falsch#q
> 
> das wichtigste ist: *Bier:vik:*



na gut, für manche eben bier #6

aber da ich lieber alleine angeln fahre, ist bier nicht das richtige für mich |rolleyes


----------



## Terraxx (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Nikl schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer Büchsenfutter mit wenn ich länger angeln bin.
> Außerdem sehr gut sind Fertig Pfannkuchen von Mondamin oder so.
> Das is son Pulver inner Flasche,wo man einfach nur Milch raufkippt und schüttelt.
> Danach einfach ab inne Pfanne.
> Mit Apfelmus oder Zucker schmecken die echt gut.



1. Gute Idee  Zumindest, die mich anspricht...


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> na gut, für manche eben bier #6
> 
> aber da ich lieber alleine angeln fahre, ist bier nicht das richtige für mich |rolleyes



ok.. alleine macht bier trinken natürlich nciht so viel spass..

1 zu 0 für dich#h


----------



## zanderzone (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

UUUPS.. er ist 15!!! also doch kaffee!!!


----------



## Colophonius (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hey

Kann man nicht einfach, je nach dem wo man angelt, Döner oder Pizza zum See bestellen?


----------



## sven_p (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ne schöne Dose Ravioli, ne Erbsensuppe ebenfalls aus der Dose, oder auch n feuriger Texaseintopf, damit du nachher in deinem Schlafsack auch gut einheizen kannst:q

Und dazu n kühles Budweiser............:l


----------



## angel-daddy (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Für morgens kannst du gut Toastbrot auf dem Grill machen. Des Weiteren kann man auch immer gut Knäckebrot zwischendurch mal Essen. Trockener Kuchen schmeckt auch! Abgepackte Waffeln, mmmmh.....jetzt ist Schluß! Ich kriege Kohldampf....

Gruß Martin


----------



## schadstoff (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



kulti007 schrieb:


> ich würde auf buchsen essen setzen. denn die sachen wie fleisch und salat sind schnell verderblich bei solchen temperaturen.
> 
> .... das wichtigste überhaupt ist KAFFEE #h




Korrekt, Fleichsch wie Steaks nur für einen Tag (und zwar für den ersten da verderblich und das wasser ist auch nicht mehr so kalt als das man es dort kühlen kann.


(GEDACHT PRO PERSON)
Für die restlichen Tage ein Brot, vllt eins 2 Konserven 2 Gläser Würste ne Erbsensuppe.........

Und was wir immer machen:

Kartoffeln, lauch, zwiebel, 100ml wodka, 3-5 Frische rotaugen je nach Grösse, salz, pfeffer und gewürze sonst je nach geschmack ....und daraus gibbets bei jedem ansitz ein leckeres fischsüppchen ....das genaue rezept  schreib ich nachher mal in den rezeptethread.


und dann wars das auch schon  + wie schon erwähnt jede menge bier und wodka und ein wenig wasser 



Gruss Johannes


----------



## Terraxx (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Kann man nicht einfach, je nach dem wo man angelt, Döner oder Pizza zum See bestellen?


Das wär gail :d Da würd ich sogar n bisschen mehr als sonst bezahlen 

Jo, Raviolie ist auch ne gute Idee und Naschzeug werd ich mir auch noch holen...


----------



## senner (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ne schöne dose feurigen texastopf! der "brennt" zweimal.


----------



## flasha (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Bier + Frikadellen + 5-Minuten Terrine (Gaskocher) + Brötchen + Chips

wenn es erlaubt ist Grill + Würstchen


----------



## Terraxx (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



flasha schrieb:


> Bier + Frikadellen + 5-Minuten Terrine (Gaskocher) + Brötchen + Chips
> 
> wenn es erlaubt ist Grill + Würstchen


Gaskocher :vik:
Gaskocher :vik:
Gaskocher :vik:
Gaskocher :vik:

Damit meinte ich dieses Campingbenzinfeuersings , danke xD


----------



## flasha (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Gaskocher :vik:
> Gaskocher :vik:
> Gaskocher :vik:
> Gaskocher :vik:
> ...




:q:q:q


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

hier hast Du alles drin, was Du brauchst...|rolleyes


----------



## Crotalus (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Falsch#q
> 
> das wichtigste ist: *Bier:vik:*



Sonst noch ein paar gute Ratschläge für 15 Jährige...
|uhoh:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Er hat es doch schon selber gemerkt...



zanderzone schrieb:


> UUUPS.. er ist 15!!! also doch kaffee!!!


----------



## max80 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Dosenmais ;o)


...also ich habe Pizza schon aufs Boot kommen lassen. Einfach nen Treffpuinkt mit dem Boten ausgemacht-das geht!


----------



## TNT (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

... mit genügend Grillkohle oder nem Lagerfeuer kann man auch noch Folienkartoffeln machen. Einfach noch n bisschen Kräuterbutter drauf und fertig! Preiswert, hält sich gut und ist lecker und sättigend. Außerdem dauert das ein Stück und man hat bei Beißflauten was zu tun.

Grüße

TNT


----------



## Pikepauly (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Marabou-Schokolade.
Leider sieht man mir das an, das ich die mag.


----------



## MeyerChri (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Mhhh beim angeln....

Du sitzt dicht dran, es schwimmt (bevor du es isst:vik und deswegen angeln wir:m

Ich würde mir ne feeder mitnehmen und denn paar leckere fette plötzen fangen...... einfach nur lecka schmecka!! (wenn du nichts fängst hast ja noch kartoffelslat^^)

Dazu nimmst noch den gaskocher, salz, pfeffer, kartoffelsalat und brot mit.

Was besseres kann es doch nicht beim angeln geben #6

sonst würde ich nur ein handy mitnehmen und ein messer um die pizza zu schneiden :vik::vik:


----------



## sven_p (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

vielleicht noch ne schöne bockwurst aus der dose und ne tube senf dabei:k


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Nen Grill wo es erlaubt ist,für alles was man so warm machen kann und grillen kann.

Oder ne Gasheizung Keramikstrahler,da kann man Toast vorhalten bis es schön getoastet ist,und dann mit Wurst etc.belegen.

Oder zuhause paar Brote schmieren,oder Äpfel Banane usw.

lg


----------



## Fabi-21 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Nikl schrieb:


> Ich nehm immer Büchsenfutter mit wenn ich länger angeln bin.
> Außerdem sehr gut sind Fertig Pfannkuchen von Mondamin oder so.
> Das is son Pulver inner Flasche,wo man einfach nur Milch raufkippt und schüttelt.
> Danach einfach ab inne Pfanne.
> Mit Apfelmus oder Zucker schmecken die echt gut.


 

hat da jemand zufällig eine DVD von Fisch&Fang geschaut??
das selbe wollte ich auch grad posten


----------



## schrauber78 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Frühstück: Weiß- oder Toastbrot, Butter, Marmelade, Nutella, Zuckerrübensirup, (Instant-)Kaffee

Mittag: Naggen, Bratwurst und Co. (die ersten 2 Tage) 3. und 4. Tag Dosenfutter oder Tütensuppen

Abends: siehe Mittags

für Zwischendurch: Schoki, Kekse und Gummibärchen

Ganz wichtig, etwa 10-15l Frischwasser zum kochen, trinken, abwaschen und ein Topf.


----------



## planlos13 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Falsch#q
> 
> das wichtigste ist: *Bier:vik:*


 


lach mich weg !!!:m


----------



## carpstaffelsta (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

kaffe 3 in1:l
 bratwürst steaks doesenfutter 

ach es gibt nix schöners alle am morgen zu grillen:m

naja a bier geht schon^^

naja wenn ihn der nähe a pizzaria ist kann mann ja hinfahren so machen wir es immer |rolleyes


----------



## Terraxx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Supi, waren noch n paar gute Ideem dabei 
Plötzen oder Barsche müsste ich im Notfall auch noch hinbekommen 
Dann geh ich jetzt mal in die Schule 

Bockwürste hab ich mir auch noch geholt, kann man ja braten und n bisschen Curryketchup rauf...

Werd nachher nochma reinschauen, hau dann um 14:00 ab...

THX auf alle Fälle


----------



## JimmyEight (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Terraxx schrieb:


> Bockwürste hab ich mir auch noch geholt, kann man ja braten und n bisschen Curryketchup rauf...


Bockwürste sollte man nicht braten - enthält größere Menge Nitritpökelsalz. Und daraus werden durch das hohe erhitzen Krebserzeugende Nitrosamine.:v


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

...und wehe Ihr lasst auch nur einen fitzel Papier
oder leere Dosen am Angelplatz zurück :r

Deshalb:
Nehmt Euch noch einen *stabilen *Müllsack mit,
damit Ihr Eure ganzen Hinterlassenschaften einpacken 
und zum entsorgen mitnehmen könnt.

Na denn Petri Heil
und berichtet mal darüber #h

Bobster


----------



## flexxxone (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

@Bobster

|good:|good:|good:|good: :m

ansonsten... einfach alles was man so tragen kann 
Kekse, Schokoriegel, Würstchen, viel Wasser, Äpfel, Bananas...

Na denne... noch viel Spaß inne Schule und 'n dickes Petri für deine Session

flexxx


----------



## RheinBarbe (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich gehe heute auch auf die Pirsch, aber nur von mittags bis nachts. Trotzdem muss man da was essen, will ja nicht hungern.

1/2 Kringel Fleischwurst
4 Brötchen
Tube Senf (Löwensenf extra scharf)
1,5 Liter Flasche Cola
2x 0,5 Liter Fläaschen Bier

Denke damit sollte man einen Angeltag mit überleben können!

P.S.: Ganz wichtig, Kühlbox mitnehmen. Am Besten mit Zigarettenanzünderkühler, so dass nicht nach paar Stunden das Bier schmeckt wie warmes P***!


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hab mir auch gestern eine Pizza an den Fluss liefern lassen geht ohne Probleme. Und die neidischen Blicke der anderen gibts Gratis.


----------



## Boendall (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> ok.. alleine macht bier trinken natürlich nciht so viel spass..
> 
> 1 zu 0 für dich#h


Stimmt gar net, nach genug Bier ist man eh zu Zweit (du mit deinem Rausch):vik:

Also Kaffee und Bier = Grundausrüstung.#6


----------



## michi2244 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Die Kippen darf man aber auch nicht vergessen


----------



## Fanne (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

gehe von aus das du mitn bollerwagen losfährst  mach mal nen bild von dein gespann mit den ganzen krämpel  

das bequemste, sag deine mutter bescheid wo du angelst, die soll dir das mittag essen ans wasser bringen :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Eine Zigarettenkippe ins Wasser geworfen
*verseucht*
ca. *80 Liter Wasser !*

Da ich mir selber gerne hin- und wieder eine "verbrenne"
(meistens dann eine Zigarre )
nehme ich dann auch meine *Kippen wieder mit ! *

Hier ist der dazugehörige "Eschenbacher"
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zippo-Reise-Asch...b%fcrstet_W0QQitemZ310138984613QQcmdZViewItem

Bobser


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



michi2244 schrieb:


> Die Kippen darf man aber auch nicht vergessen



Euch ist schon klar, dass der TE *15 *ist oder?


----------



## michi2244 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Nur schade das MacDonalds nicht liefert.


----------



## michi2244 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass der TE *15 *ist oder?



Nobody is perfekt.
Ich habe ja auch von mir geredet.


----------



## Lautertaler (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Sagt mal kommt denn hier keiner auf die Idee mal einen gefangenen Fisch zu grillen?
Ich habe immer alles dafür dabei, sprich Zitronen, Fischgewürz,
Alufolie etc.!!!
#6


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

@ Michi

Dann ist ja gut. Verhindern kann man es eh nicht das die Kids an Kippen kommen aber empfehlen muss man es ja nicht unbedingt. 
Aber das wolltest Du ja auch nicht ist jetzt ja klar erkennbar auch für externe Jugendschützer


----------



## michi2244 (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ja an die extremen Jugendschützer habe ich nicht gedacht.

Aber mal was ganz anders.
Bei der menge was da so alles mit genommen wird frage ich mich warum eigentlich nicht gleich ein Wohnmobil da ist alles drin was man braucht und vor alle dem ist der müll dann auch gleich weg.


----------



## Bobster (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Asche auf mein Haupt !
Rauchen ist gesundheitschädlich und schlecht für die Umwelt. Nicht zu empfehlen #d

...und außerdem stinken die Klamotten nach Rauch.


Achtung
Grillen / offenes Feuer ist nicht überall erlaubt !
Auf Hinweisschilder achten oder in den Erlaubnisschein
schauen.

Bei uns wäre sofort das Ordnungsamt zu abkassieren da !

Bobster


----------



## Terraxx (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

n Bollerwagen wird nicht mitgenommen, wir können mit dem Auto ans Wasser vorfahren, soweit ich weiß, wenn nich bin ich voll am Ar*** :c

Meine Mutter müsste leider 2 std. mit dem Auto fahren, Essen vorbeibringen geht also auch nich 

Und trinken und rauchen tuh ich auch nicht 

Ich werd sicherlich n paar Bilder machen und hoffe auf meinen ersten Aal, Hecht, Zander und Barsch über 30 

Müllbeutel ist auch ganz klar, ich will ja selber auch an einen ordentlichen Platz angeln gehen...

Ich habe jetzt eine Tasche mit Hosen, Shirt usw. eine Angeltasche ein großes Futteral, eine Kühltasche und einen Rucksack

Wenn ich zurück bin stell ich n paar Fotos rein, viell. ist ja auch ein erhoffter Fisch dabei :vik:

Joa, danke auf alle Fälle, in 10 Minuten hau ich ab, wollt nur nochma reingucken


----------



## schadstoff (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Na dann wünsche ich dir auf jeden Fall viel Spass und maximale Erfolge !!!


----------



## KöFi (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Kochschinken und Nudeln:   Schinken in kleine Würfelchen und dann mit Nudeln ein bisschen in der Pfanne braten.:m:m:m


----------



## Lorenz (20. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hi



Ravioli,Nudeln in Tomaten/Mozarellasoße und co. sind auch als Frühstück zu gebrauchen :q:q:q
Ansonsten Linsen-,Erbsen-,Kartoffel- und Gulascheintopf und Chili-con-carne (ebenfalls aus der Dose)

Für zwischendurch Süßigkeiten von Haribo,Prinzenrolle (oder "Doppelkeks" oder wie die Billigvariante heißt),Schokoriegel (Mars,Milkyway),Trockenobst und Casheykerne!


In Italien auf der Sandbank beim Welsfischen kam auch der ein oder andere Zander (/Meeräsche) nachts spontan aufs Feuer:vik:


----------



## magic feeder (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

dosenfutter ist auf jeden fall top, aber ich kann mir nichts besseres vorstellen als nen frischen fisch zu grillen. schliesslich spart man sich ne menge schlepperei........


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Auf eintägigen Ausflügen nehme ich, wenn überhaupt, nur was zu trinken mit. 
In der Regel esse ich aber nie am Wasser.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Normalerweise esse bei kurzen Trips auch nix am Wasser. Wenn es aber länger sein soll:

Frischer Fisch vom Grill ist was besonderes, dazu noch ein paar Folienkartoffeln => Top!

Aber unser Pizzadienst kennt auch den Weg zum See...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Aber unser Pizzadienst kennt auch den Weg zum See...


Das find ich aber ziemlich cool, und meine Frau wäre davon draußen auf der Wiese noch mehr angetan! 

Ansonsten ist eben der Gasgrill bzw. Pfanne mit mitgebrachter Beilage und mehr oder weniger direkt gefangenen Fisch das ultimative! #6


----------



## sc00b (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich futter nix.. ausser bin länger wir 1Tag am Wasser...


----------



## schomi (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

wir hatten heute Kaninchen


----------



## Kegelfisch (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich war vor Jahren mal mit meiner Tochter angeln . Damals mochte sie noch Fische . Es hatte aber lange nichts gebissen und das Kind hatte Langeweile und Kinder denen langweilig ist , die fangen dann an zu essen . Erst mußte ich ihr das Anfutter aus der Hand nehmen und kurze Zeit später auch den Teig . Nach 'ner Weile sah ich wieder zu ihr rüber und sie war wieder am kauen . Sie hatte sich die Madendose geholt (grrrrrr...) . Ich habe nach der Geschichte dann lieber 'ne Packung Wiener Würstchen mitgenommen .


----------



## Terraxx (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

So bin zurück.
Wir hatten ein Fleischer, Bäcker und so ein tante-Emma-Laden in der Nähe, habe daher zu viel mitgenommen, habe alles aufgefuttert außer die Dosen 
Ich habe außerdem ein 35er Barsch gefangen, den hab ich filetiert und mit Kartoffelsalat aufgegeesen, 1A 

Joa, wir haben es zwar auf Karpfen abgesehen, haben auch einen gefangen (32 Pfund) aber ich habe mehr Hecht und Barsch als Karpfen gefangen, 5 Hechte - 1 45er (frei gelassen) 1 49er, 1 60er, 1 62er, 1 69er; 2 Barsche 34er und 29er und eine Rotfeder auf n Spinner 32er

Hat also geklappt mit meinen Zielen (erster Hecht und Barsch über 30).

Der Karpfen ist irgendwie aus dem Karpfensack geflüchtet, haben uns dämlich geärgert, wären schöne Fotos gewesen, der hatte ein Monster-Bauch #q#q#q

Ansonsten 4 wunderschöne Tage mit super Wetter. 

Wenn ihr wollt folgen Bilder, aber nur von den Fischen und mir, meine Cam hatte kein Akku mehr und wir mussten uns aufs wichtigste konzentrieren...

Ich danke aber alle für die Ideen :vik:

MfG,

Yannick


----------



## Trampas (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich nehme Kartoffeln und Alufolie mit,in den Grill,pellen etwas Salz super lecker
Gruss Trampas


----------



## dannder (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Frisch gefangenen Fisch.
http://www.abload.de/img/img_0082t12p.jpg
Wenn kein Salz und Pfeffer zur Hand  Fisch mit Blättern von Buchen füllen.
Schmeckt nach der 5 Flasche Bit super


----------



## Brummel (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hehe, dannder, wenn's erst nach der 5. Pulle Bit oder wie das Zeugs heißt anfängt zu schmecken traust Du Dir das hier zu posten??:m
Alle Achtung, aber da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem frittiertem Tauwurm, das geht auch ohne Salz und Pfeffer, Buchenblätter und so'n Zinnober:vik:.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ohh mann Leute!!! Ihr seid wirklich erbärmlich!!!:vik:
Nee Spass bei Seite, wie kann es sein, dass erst beim 28. Post der erste Fischtipp bez. der Verpflegung beim Angeln ist?!?!?!|uhoh:



MeyerChri schrieb:


> Mhhh beim angeln....
> 
> Du sitzt dicht dran, es schwimmt (bevor du es isst:vik und deswegen angeln wir:m



|good:. Wer hat schon Lust, sich beim Angeln so en labbrigen Döner oder so ne Pizza zu bestellen, auf der gerade mal 2 Rädchen Salami drauf sind, und die eine Teigdicke hat, durch die mal Zeitung lesen kann...#q

MeyerChi hat's gesagt, wer angeln geht, fängt Fisch, wer Fisch fängt, macht sich ein Lagerfeuer (mit Kohle oder eben mit Holz). Wenn man keinen Grill oder en Rost dabei hat, fertigt man sich mit den Taschenmesser 2 Stöcke an, die oben eine Gabel haben und legt in die beiden Gabenl einen angespitzten Stock. Darauf spießt man den Fisch auf und dreht ihn überm Feuer.
Die Bessere Variante wäre einen Grillrost. Dann den Fisch mit Zitronenmelisse, Koriander, Zitronengraß und großen Zitronenstücken füllen, und man hat ein super Menu. Dazu gibts Brot oder die hier mehrmals erwähnten Grillkartoffeln (lecker!) oder wenn's denn sein muss auch irgend so en Zeugs aus der Dose...#6

Und hört mir hier auf mit fertigen Pfannenkuchen usw.
Ihr wollt doch lange Leben und lange angeln gehen und nicht an ner Lebensmittelvergiftung beim Angeln sterben.:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Brummel schrieb:


> Alle Achtung, aber da bleib ich doch lieber bei meinem frittiertem Tauwurm, das geht auch ohne Salz und Pfeffer, Buchenblätter und so'n Zinnober:vik:.


 
#q Ohh mein Gott...


----------



## heinmama (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hallo,

erstmal nichts mit Mayonese und Eiern(ich schreibe nicht verkehrt sondern veraltet), da das evtl. nach zwei Tagen mit einer Dauersitzung auf´m Klo enden kann:v. Salmonellen

(Toilettenpapier nicht vergessen).

Es eignen sich gut:

Kräcker, Butterkekse, Heißmachwürstchen, Dosensuppe (kann man auch in nem Eimer Wasser kühlen nach dem das Bier getrunken wurde). Für zwischen durch so ne Tassensuppe.
Knäckebrot oder ist auch cool.

Für gebratene Fische Gewürze nicht vergessen.

Viel Spaß


----------



## fisherb00n (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Eine Stulle oder Riegel...
Beim Nachtangeln auch mal nen Grill und wenn es noch länger wird einen Topf, Brühewürfel und Suppennudeln...Ggbfs noch Brot dabei...Wasser hat's ja


----------



## schrauber78 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Kommt drauf an. da kann bei mir von Keksen bis zum Rumpsteak mit Folienkartoffeln und gerösteten Zwiebeln reichen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, wie lang und mit wievielen Mitanglern ich unterwegs bin.


----------



## crazyFish (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich bin zwar kein Langzeitansitzer, aber als Camper kann ich die Tütennudeln empfehlen. 
Wenn man die Asiavariante nimmt und keine Butter o.ä. braucht hat man so auch nichts dabei was gekühlt werden muss.
Also für die Spartaner unter uns


----------



## Corny2rock (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

also ich bereite mir das immer vor. einfach kleine gefülte Pizzataschen machen, die kann man auch während das Drilles essen. Dann gibt es noch ein paar alufolienpackungen mit gemüse salz öl etc. drinne den frischen fisch rein und ab ins feuer! Nur wenn wir zu viert los gehen für nen angeltrip jenseits der 2 Tage wird nen Campingkocher und pfanne sowie Topf mitgenommen. Aber auch da nichts fertiges sondern frisches! man kann sich ja alles vorschneiden. 
Angeln heisst nicht kulinarisch am ende zu sein


----------



## BigGamer (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Corny2rock schrieb:


> also ich bereite mir das immer vor. einfach kleine gefülte Pizzataschen machen, die kann man auch während das Drilles essen.


 
Wie machst du das?
Eine Hand an der Rute eine an der Rolle und die Pizzatasche in indischer Yogimanier hinterm Kopf mit dem Fuß zum Mund führen?:m


----------



## carpstaffelsta (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Raubfischjäger84 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch gestern eine Pizza an den Fluss liefern lassen geht ohne Probleme. Und die neidischen Blicke der anderen gibts Gratis.



kenn ich


----------



## Mr. Lepo (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Rotauge schrieb:


> .... Packung gewürfelter Schinkenspeck und ein paar Eier. Am ersten Abend vielleicht ein paar Steaks auffem Grill...



Dazu fallen mir noch red beens ein. Morgens ein Englischesfrühstück und der Tag kann beginnen. 
Da fällt mir gerade ein.... ich müsste mal wieder englisch Frühstücken :q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Wenn ich jetzt noch einmal das Wort Pizza oder Steaks höre...|supergri

Leute...was seid ihr? Genau! Ihr seid Angler!
Was macht ihr? Genau! Ihr angelt Fische!
Und warum? Eben! um wenn der kleine Hunger kommt, einen zu futtern!

Und für die Leute die nix fangen, oder den Fisch nicht töten können, oder keinen Fisch mögen: Bestellt euch ne Pizza, grillt en Steak, oder esst eure Würmer!:vik:

(Ich werfe jetzt den Grill an, und grill mir en Steak...aber das ist nicht beim Angeln!.)


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> (Ich werfe jetzt den Grill an, und grill mir en Steak...aber das ist nicht beim Angeln!.)


 
na dann guten!#6


----------



## Carphunter' (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

also DosenRaviolis müssen immer mit:q:q:q


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> na dann guten!#6



DANKE!



Carphunter' schrieb:


> also DosenRaviolis müssen immer mit:q:q:q



Es hat keinen Sinn...#q

:vik:


----------



## BigGamer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Es hat keinen Sinn...#q
> 
> :vik:


 
Gibs auf...
Wenn ich nen halben Tag Posenangle oder Spinnfische nehm ich doch nicht noch nen Grill mit um die Fische zu braten|rolleyes
Ich schlepp mich auch so schon halb tot#q
Dann kommt eben ne Stulle in die Tasche:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen halben Tag Posenangle oder Spinnfische nehm ich doch nicht noch nen Grill mit um die Fische zu braten|rolleyes



Von Grill mitnehmen habe ich nie was gesagt...|supergri
Holz zusammensuchen und en Lagerfeuer machen!



BigGamer schrieb:


> Dann kommt eben ne Stulle in die Tasche:g



Aber nur als Beilage für den gegrillten Fisch!


----------



## carpstaffelsta (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> also DosenRaviolis müssen immer mit:q:q:q




ja die ist immer dabei#h


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



carpstaffelsta schrieb:


> ja die ist immer dabei#h



Hmmm...noch so einer...|abgelehn

:vik:


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

nimm dir das mit was du zu hause hast


----------



## ernie1973 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Jajajaja - ich weiß - ich bin unmodern und bestimmt zu oldschool,

aber ich bin echt noch so einer von der Sorte, die auch mal gerne Fisch essen!

*grins*

Das soll es auch heute noch (sehr selten) unter Anglern geben!

;O)

Deshalb nehme ich als Optimist für längere Touren gerne mal Salz, Pfeffer, Öl, eine Pfanne und evtl. eine Zitrone mit!

Mein Tipp ist natürlich nichts für Specimen Hunter, die nur auf *Karpfen-Polaroids* angeln und selbst ihre Fische nur mit hochproteinreichen kleinen High-Tech-Kügelchen für mindestens 7 € pro Beutel fangen!

Aber man kann Fisch auch essen!

;O) Echt!

Aber verlassen sollte man sich nicht darauf, dass man auch etwas fängt, weswegen einige Konserven ebenfalls gut funktionieren!

Ernie the joker


----------



## kingralphder1 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Wir haben meist für den ersten abend ne thermoskanne mit heißem wasser mit nen paar wiener oder bockwürste bei , dazu noch ne stulle . Dann haben wir fast immer nen kleinen einweggrill dabei , wo dann auch mal nen paar plötzen drauf kommen . Zum frühstück gibts meist nen brötchen das wir eingefroren mitnehmen und am nächsten morgen über nen grill anrösten . Ist immer wieder lecker , ne dose ist auch dabei . Und noch einiges an kleine leckerein für zwischendurch . Die getränke natürlich nicht vergessen . Und am wichtigsten sind die müllbeutel , die dann auch voll wieder mitgenommen werden und nicht im wald irgendwo liegen bleiben !|evil:

So wie es hier bei uns immer häufiger vorkommt , wenn ich da mal einen erwische der sollte sich sehr sehr warm anziehen !
( der brauch dann kein grill mehr :q)


----------



## Raubfischjäger84 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Das mit der zunehmenden Verschmutzung der Ufer ist bei uns leider auch so.

Wir werden uns morgen mit einem Grill bewaffnen, Schweine- und Putenspieße einpacken (plus Knoblauchbutter ), ein paar Brote und Obst. Das reicht eigentlich immer aus. Denn die Fische die ich fange sind zu klein für den Grill 

(Unseren Müll nehmen wir auch mit wie es sich gehört )


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Aber man kann Fisch auch essen!



|good:|good:|good:

Endlich mal einer...:vik:


----------



## carphunter1693 (3. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

also plötze auf dem grill sind lecker 


hab immer ne pfanne und nen topf dabei .. und auch immer kartoffeln 

also  man sollte satt beim angeln sein xD 

aba manchmal hat man auch kein bock nen grill anzu machen und dann gibts eben 

butterbrote oder man ruft die mum oda den dad an und lässt sich was bringen xD 

ich hab ja nur 800 meter an den see also schöön praktisch


----------



## bodenseepeter (8. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Diese Einweg-Grills sind ja wirklich praktisch. Tolle Sache, sich beim Aal-Ansitz gegen halb elf abends ein frisch gegrilltes Würstchen im Brötchen, gepaart mit einem erfrischenden Kaltgetränk in den Hals zu schieben.
Die geringen Ausmasse und das niedrige Gewicht (der Grill ist ja leichter als die Beladung) machen ihn sehr sympatisch. Einzig nachteilig ist die große Versuchung, den Grill nach vollbrachter Tat mittels einem beherzten Tritt ins Gebüsch oder Wasser zu entsorgen. Dieser erliegen leider immer wieder vereinzelte Kollegen. Davon abgesehen ist diese Form der Angel-Ernährung für mich echt ultimativ, geschlagen nur noch vom echten Lagerfeuer, aber das darf oder kann ja nicht überall entfacht werden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

bodenseepeter ist auch einer, der AHNUNG hat!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich habe mir einen kleinen Grill aus VA Stahl bauen lassen 15x15x12 cm...transportiere das alles (Anzünder etc.) in einer kleinen Plastikstapelbox.....Süppchen gibts auch manchmal...Spirituskocher (Turm),Dose drauf und schmackofatzen datt ganze,,lägger.


----------



## donlotis (9. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Früh morgens einen Liter Buttermilch und ich fische bis 15 Uhr durch...#6

Gruß donlotis


----------



## Aalhunter33 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

M. m. m. M. m.     :q


----------



## BigGamer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> M. m. m. M. m.  :q


 
Wat??;+;+;+;+


----------



## BARSCH123 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> M. m. m. M. m.     :q



woot is dis ???;+


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> M. m. m. M. m.     :q



Milch macht müde Männer munter...


----------



## BigGamer (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Früh morgens einen Liter Buttermilch und ich fische bis 15 Uhr durch...#6


 
Dann siehst du wohl auch aus wie der Herr aus der Müller-Werbung?:q



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Milch macht müde Männer munter...


 
aaaachso|supergri


----------



## zandertex (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Der Angler angelt!!!.Er isst nichts,er trinkt nichts,er denkt nichts,er sieht nichts(in Gedanken sieht er sich naturlich im Drill mit dem größten Flossenträger des Gewässers.Adrenalinspiegel immer am Anschlag.Nur auf das Wesentliche konzentriert.Er Angelt.Und sonst nix.

Grüße Zandertex


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

@zandertex: Genau...der Angler der um 7:00 Uhr am Gewässer ist und 2km laufen am Ufer zurücklegt, mit seiner Spinnrute in der Hand...mittags 30°C über sich ergehen lässt...mit Meterhechten zu kämpfen hat...und Abend um 22:00 Uhr nach Hause geht und 5 kg gefangenen Fisch 300m zum Auto schleppen musss...der hat den ganzen Tag weder durst noch hunger...klaaaaaaaaaaaar...sehr ich genau so....|abgelehn

|peinlich


----------



## zandertex (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> @zandertex: Genau...der Angler der um 7:00 Uhr am Gewässer ist und 2km laufen am Ufer zurücklegt, mit seiner Spinnrute in der Hand...mittags 30°C über sich ergehen lässt...mit Meterhechten zu kämpfen hat...und Abend um 22:00 Uhr nach Hause geht und 5 kg gefangenen Fisch 300m zum Auto schleppen musss...der hat den ganzen Tag weder durst noch hunger...klaaaaaaaaaaaar...sehr ich genau so....|abgelehn
> 
> |peinlich



Hallo Kollege,nicht alles so Bierernst nehmen.:q


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> 7:00 Uhr am Gewässer
> 2km laufen am Ufer zurücklegt
> mittags 30°C über sich ergehen lässt
> mit Meterhechten zu kämpfen hat
> ...



Das ist Dein typischer Angteltag?

Ja nee, is klar... :m


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



donlotis schrieb:


> Früh morgens einen Liter Buttermilch und ich fische bis 15 Uhr durch...#6
> 
> Gruß donlotis



Und ich sitz bis 15 Uhr auf´m Klo. |uhoh::q

Es gibt nix praktischeres als Redlefsen- Würstchen. Die mit dem Reißverschluß.
Sind immer zu zweit eingeschweißt. Oben einfach ein bisschen aufreißen und ein Stück rausdrücken. 
Auch Anfutterbrassenschleimmadenverseuchte Finger kommen nie mit dem Essen in Berührung. Schmecken auch kalt prima.


----------



## Esoxfreund (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

viel spaß bei ner Laktose Allergie, da sitzt du wirklich bis abend aufn Klo   :q
Bier wurde ja schon genannt, ein bekanntes Grundnahrungsmittel diese Pils-Suppe #6
ansonsten würde ich grillen bis der Arzt kommt,geht doch nichts über nen Würstchen direkt vom Grill   :vik:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

6 Bier sind auch 'n Steak. Aber Vorsicht, ab 24 Bieren kann es 'ne Fleischvergiftung werden!!


----------



## L!mmerikkx (14. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Mein Gott, seid ihr Männer?! ^^
4 Tage = 3 Toastbrote, 4 Packungen Salami 
Das reicht  Ansonsten wie die meisten schon geschrieben haben: Man darf auch Fische verspeisen


----------



## fishcatcher99 (14. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

hi
Trifft sich gut, hab morgen Vereinsnachtangeln Beim letzten mal gab es von einem Mitangler den versuch Kulinarisch auf zu trumfen. Rahmschnitzel wollte er machen. Das hört sich gut an,aber es endete in einer Volkatastrophe. Die Kartusche vom Kocher war leer und die Schnitzel nicht annährend durch! Also ab damit aufn Grill. Kurz darauf bekam er einen Biss! Wie die Schnitzel nach dem Drill aussahen,Schwarz und:vIch werde es morgen neben dem standard Grillen mal mit Pfankuchen Fertigteig versuchen:vik:
Also dann Petri oder Guten Appetit


----------



## heinmama (18. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen kleinen Grill aus VA Stahl bauen lassen 15x15x12 cm...transportiere das alles (Anzünder etc.) in einer kleinen Plastikstapelbox.....Süppchen gibts auch manchmal...Spirituskocher (Turm),Dose drauf und schmackofatzen datt ganze,,lägger.



Setz doch mal ein Foto hier in Board, ist bestimmt interessant zum Nachbauen.
Gruß Heinmama


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

...da ich heute sowieso abends los will zum Fischen und ein wenig* grillen möchte kann ich ja mal ein paar Fotos von dem Grill machen. Stelle sie dann morgen mal rein.....aber wie gesagt,das Teil sollte schon ein Fachmann bauen (falten des Bleches + schweißen......und im rechten Winkel sollte das ja auch alles sein.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

@Aalhunter33: Wenn dann noch ein Fisch auf dem Grill liegt, bin ich stolz auf Dich!!!


----------



## Aalhunter33 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

...ich grill doch keine Fische,,,,bei mir kommt nur totes Fleisch aufen Rost !


----------



## fishcatcher99 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hi,
Pfannkuchen haben geschmeckt!
Wetter hat gepasst!
Zander ham gebissen!
Anglerhertz was willste mehr!|supergri
mfg fishcatcher99:vik:


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ...ich grill doch keine Fische,,,,bei mir kommt nur totes Fleisch aufen Rost !



Du sollst die Fische auch vor dem Grillen *fachgerecht* betäuben und töten!!! Von lebend grillen hat hier niemand was gesagt!!!#h


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

.....die Fische die ich fange passen auf meinen Grill nicht drauf g*...........
so,anbei ein paar Bilder,,,


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Du sollst die Fische auch vor dem Grillen *fachgerecht* betäuben und töten!!! Von lebend grillen hat hier niemand was gesagt!!!#h


 

...habe ich auch nicht behauptet !


----------



## Jason V (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Sieht gut aus. Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## steinar80 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> .....die Fische die ich fange passen auf meinen Grill nicht drauf g*...........
> so,anbei ein paar Bilder,,,



geiles teil.......damit stellste jeden grill in den schatten den ich kenne

echt fett#6

werd ich mir auch brutzeln lassen nur ein henkel oder 2 haken fehlen noch, damit man ihn abkühlen oder umstellen kann. und der rost etwa aus 5mm stahl damit die thüringer
gleichmäßig braun wird.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ...habe ich auch nicht behauptet !



Doch, hast du...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Und zwar hier...



Aalhunter33 schrieb:


> ...ich grill doch keine Fische,,,,bei mir kommt nur totes Fleisch aufen Rost !


----------



## Aalhunter33 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

...das mit den Henkeln oder sowas würd ich lassen,damit wird der Grill nur unnötig sperriger.....ich benutze zum Transportieren* bezw. Verschieben wenn er heiß ist einen stabilen Zelthering den ich in eines der Zuluftlöcher stecke....Aber kann ja selber jeder machen wie er möchte. Ich bin mit dem Teil sowas von zufrieden,,unverwüstlich,,hält ein (mein) Leben lang.#h


----------



## norge_klaus (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Um mal auf die ursprüngliche Frage zu antworten:
In Norwegen auf dem Boot sind für uns Corny-Müsliriegel die 1. Wahl. Schmeckt zu heißem Tee. Für alle die sich auch auf See nicht von den 0,5 Liter Aluminiumbrötchen trennen können, ist diese Verpflegung definitiv zweite Wahl. Die Körner kratzen beim Göbeln zu heftig........:v

PS: Nicht ganz ernst gemeint, aber wir stehen auf Corny !!!!:vik:

Gruß

Norge_Klaus


----------



## kelly.net (20. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Fleisch und Bier!!

naja, eher umgekehrt


----------



## Trout Hunter (25. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Also ich würde genug geld mitnehmen und mir da was zu essen kaufen 

Wenn es da keine Geschäfte gibt brauch man aufjedenfall einen kühlschrank und einen Herd wo man sein Mittag warm machen kann bzw. Abendessen!

Dann würde ich mich mit Dosenfutter versorgen  

wenn ich einen Tag am Forellensee sitze (10-12 Stunden sind es meist) hab ich Brötchen, Obst und Pudding dabei! Mais hab ich für die Fische und zum Naschen für mich 

was nimmt man sonst mit! ka^^

lg.


----------



## Bentham (25. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Kann man nicht einfach, je nach dem wo man angelt, Döner oder Pizza zum See bestellen?



Das geht und auch schon gemacht


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (25. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Kann man nicht einfach, je nach dem wo man angelt, Döner oder Pizza zum See bestellen?



Doch, beim gut erzogenen Lieferdienst kennen die dann sogar die Stellenangabe wo am See sie anliefern sollen!


----------



## Bobster (25. August 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

...eventuell kann man Ihn ja auch damit beauftragen,
eine vorher bestimmte Stelle mit einer Forelli-Pizza
anzufüttern #d


----------



## bodycocoon (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Naaa wenn meine Fingernägel weg sind ernähre ich mich von Salamisticks, gerilltem Fleisch oder Fisch....bzw Garnelen.

Oder die guten alten Pfefferbeißer und Saitenwürstle von Metzgerei Feuchter! Das allein ist übrigens ein Besuch in Schwäbisch Hall wert, gute alte traditionelle Metzgerei.

Ach ja und Bier natürlich aber das ist ja wie das Bad, das zählt man bei der Anzahl der Zimmer einer Wohnung auch nicht mit |supergri


----------



## Lorenz (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hi


Bei längeren Touren in die Pampa:
Dosenfraß,Nudeln mit diversen Soßen aus dem Glas,Süßigkeiten,Nüsse/Mandeln/Pistazien/Erdnüsse,Trockenobst,abgepackte Rührkuchen/Gebäck und co.



Ansonsten hab ich beim Spinnfischen vielleicht mal ne Packung süßes/saures,ein belegtes Brot/Brötchen,Prinzenrolle,Schoko-/Müsliriegel oder so dabei.


----------



## Sofafischer (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Mahlzeit!
Ich esse meist Bratwurst mit Brötchen. Mit dem Erbsen-Eintopf bin ich auch langsam im kriech der ist beim TascheAUSPACKEN jedesmal noch voll.
Aber was mir noch schönes einfällt wären Brombeeren oder Brennesseltee. WildKlee schmeckt auch gut.

Brennesseltee = Blätter vorsichtig abzupfen (nicht am stängel anfassen denn nur dort tuts weh) Zucker dazu fertig. Klee kann man so nebenbei essen und wenns 4 blättrig ist dann fängt man auch fisch 
es gibt auch löwenzahnsalat aber wie der schmeckt weiß ich nicht.
lg vom Sofa


----------



## Michel81 (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

tuc, belegte brötchen, sandwiches von aldi oder der tanke und zum frühstück müsliriegel und rosinenbrötchen. wenn ich mit kollegen unterwegs bin, gibt es meisten noch heiße würstchen.


----------



## BrandungsPirat (1. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Bier und der grill ist wichtig... den Rest musst du denn aus dem wasser holen... und wenn nichts beißt musst du dir gedanken machen... entweder hungern und bier trinken oder dir ein kopf machen warum nichts an der angelt zehrt und bier trinken... 
(zu dem grill natürlich kohle, anzünder und gewürze)  viel spass


----------



## wusel345 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich habe deine Anfrage erst jetzt entdeckt und möchte meinen Senf für alle mit der gleichen Frage auch dazu geben. :m

Also, es liegt immer dran, wo du angelst. Hier mein Tip für Gewässer, die auch für Spaziergänger und Nichtangler erreichbar sind. 

Für ruhige 4 Tage benötigst du:

5 Dosen Bohnen mit Speck in Chillisauce
5 Dosen Zwiebelsuppe (kann man mit frischen Zwiebeln noch schmackhafter      
   machen)
6 scharf gewürzte Steaks oder Schnitzel
Ne Knoblauchknolle
1 Glas Peperoni
1 Glas Chillisauce
reichlich Brot, Wurst und Käse, einen Grill mit Holzkohle sowie einen Campingkocher + Pott für die Suppe, gegebenenfalls eine Gasmaske. 

Diese Zusammenstellung sollte dir ein unvergessliches Angelerlebnis bescheren und neugierige Nerver auf größtmöglichen Abstand halten. Ebenso werde die fliegenden Plagegeister umgehend die Flucht ergreifen.

*Sicherheitshinweis:* Bitte schlafe des Nachts draussen, nicht im Zelt, sonst könnte es dich das Leben kosten :q

Viel Spaß 
Rüdiger


----------



## Terraxx (5. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



wusel345 schrieb:


> *Sicherheitshinweis:* Bitte schlafe des Nachts draussen, nicht im Zelt, sonst könnte es dich das Leben kosten :q


oder das des Mitgenossen xD


----------



## *angelprofi (5. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ich nehm zum fischen immer ein redbull dann noch ein döner oder iwas vom mcdonalds mit


----------



## u-see fischer (5. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Handy und Geld.

Mit dem Handy bestellt man dann Piza, Pasta, Salat und jede Menge andere leckere Sachen vom Lieferservice, mit dem Geld muss man das dann anschließend bezahlen.:g

Somit muss man nichts mit zum Wasser schleppen und auf dem Rückweg nur leere Verpackungen mitnehmen.


----------



## teddy88 (6. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ganz einfach, 10 Kilo Grillkohle, 2 Flaschen Spiritus oder Wahlweise 2 Sack Grillanzünder, natürlich den Grill und dann das Wichtigste,............6 Kilo Fleisch....und Bier....

Wohlgemerkt war das die Verpflegung für 2 Mann und 3 Tage

Speißeplan??

Morgends : Brötchen mit Fleisch

Mittags: Fleisch mit Brötchen

Abends: Fleisch mit versch. Dips -> Brot war alle^^


----------



## Banglerdesch (6. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Burger King :vik:


----------



## angelsüchto (6. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

also döner für danach,mcd geht auch
dabei is natürlich grillen angesagt,jutes pils dazu und die welt ist in ordnung oder?:vik:


----------



## Koro (6. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Zum Früchstück Fertigkuchen und Corissants.
Ansonsten Raviolidosen und 5 Min. Terrinen.


----------



## Volkov (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ich nehm für ne größere tour nen campingkocher, ne kleine campingpfanne, einen mittleren topf, nen kilo kartoffeln, 1-2 zwiebeln, speiseöl, salz, pfeffer, senf, zitronenkonzentrat und 1- mehrere tüten fertighollandaise mit.
mit dem frisch gefangenen fisch kann ich mir dann lecker bratfisch mit bratkartoffeln & senfsauce herstellen, fangfrischer gehts nicht und all diese dinge passen in meinen kleinen eastpakrucksack. wichtig ist auch, zum teller noch einen zweiten mitzunehmen mit dem man die fertigen bratkartoffeln abdeckt, da der fisch ja auch noch in die pfanne muss.
für den fall der fälle das man nichts fängt, gibts die bratkartoffeln halt solo |rolleyes


----------



## Pickerfreund (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Chili con carne  |bla:


|wavey:                      :v


----------



## Pickerfreund (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Hallo habe auch eine Frage wollte gestern boilies kochen sie werden aber nicht hart
was kann ich tun damit sie hart werden???
an den eiern liegts nicht ich habe 10 stück reingetan!!




gruß
Pickerfan


----------



## wusel345 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Pickerfreund schrieb:


> Chili con carne  |bla:
> 
> 
> |wavey:                      :v



Willst du die Fische fangen oder vergasen?


----------



## scemler (16. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Frisch gefangenen Fisch, und zwar roh! :r


----------



## BigGamer (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



scemler schrieb:


> Frisch gefangenen Fisch, und zwar roh! :r


 
Bäh, wie kommt man auf sowas?|kopfkrat


----------



## Volkov (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

sushi for the win! aber nicht unbedingt beim angeln...


----------



## Stinte (17. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Pickerfreund schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch eine Frage wollte gestern boilies kochen sie werden aber nicht hart
> was kann ich tun damit sie hart werden???
> an den eiern liegts nicht ich habe 10 stück reingetan!!
> 
> ...



Spaß oder was???


MFG Stinte


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Volkov schrieb:


> ich nehm für ne größere tour nen campingkocher, ne kleine campingpfanne, einen mittleren topf, nen kilo kartoffeln, 1-2 zwiebeln, speiseöl, salz, pfeffer, senf, zitronenkonzentrat und 1- mehrere tüten fertighollandaise mit.
> mit dem frisch gefangenen fisch kann ich mir dann lecker bratfisch mit bratkartoffeln & senfsauce herstellen, fangfrischer gehts nicht und all diese dinge passen in meinen kleinen eastpakrucksack. wichtig ist auch, zum teller noch einen zweiten mitzunehmen mit dem man die fertigen bratkartoffeln abdeckt, da der fisch ja auch noch in die pfanne muss.
> für den fall der fälle das man nichts fängt, gibts die bratkartoffeln halt solo |rolleyes



So Leute nehmt Euch mal ein Beispiel an Volkov!!!
Der weiß, wie man sich beim Angeln ein Menü macht. 

Wie können manche nur auf die Idee kommen, rohen Fisch beim Angeln zu essen, oder sich Boilies reinzuschieben...:v


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ich ernähre mich beim Angeln meistens von Dosenfraß! "Pottkieker" Erbsensuppe von ALDI zum Beispiel, schmeckt gut, füllt den Bauch und die Dose gibt ´nen Prima Aschenbecher! Ansonsten alles, was schnell und einfach zu erhitzen ist. Würstchen am Stock über´m Lagerfeuer sind auch immer ein Hit (Geht auch mit Frikadellen!). Fisch gib´s auch häufiger. Hornhecht in Alufolie mit Kräutern hatte ich dieses Jahr beim Brandungsangeln. Lecker....|rolleyes
Gar nicht gut waren die Brötchen, die ich mal auf einer Petroleumlampe aufgebacken habe, da hätte ich auch einen alten Ölfilter fressen können...#d

Und natürlich gehört Bier in´s Handgepäck, viel Bier....Ich penne ohnehin meistens am Wasser....


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Gar nicht gut waren die Brötchen, die ich mal auf einer Petroleumlampe aufgebacken habe, da hätte ich auch einen alten Ölfilter fressen können...#d



Hahahaha...


----------



## oli (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Das aller Coolste war mal ein Spanferkel, hatten ein schönes großes Feuer und haben das Ferkel in Alupapier einfach in die Glut gelegt.
Geht auch mit Rollbraten, der braucht wenigstens nicht so lange.
Eine Stunde und schön saftig ist er.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Brassenwürger (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



oli schrieb:


> Das aller Coolste war mal ein Spanferkel, hatten ein schönes großes Feuer und haben das Ferkel in Alupapier einfach in die Glut gelegt.


 
Die ganze Sau???|kopfkrat
Alle Achtung - das ist nicht schlecht!


----------



## oli (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Haben die ganze Sache sogar perfektioniert und uns einen Grill gebaut.
Der ist leider nur so groß, da wäre es einfacher mal einen See daneben anzulegen.
Ein Wildschwein, gewürzt mit Pfeffer und Kräutern der Provence, gefüllt mit Zwiebeln und Knobi, ein guter Ster Holz, 8 Stunden Zeit und ja den Durst nicht mit Bier löschen, sonst essen es die anderen.
Finde leider nur kein Foto :-(
Muss mal nen Kumpel fragen


----------



## Hechtkiller2009 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Es geht nichts über ne Dose Veltins. Das ist die beste Nahrung für zwischendurch


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



oli schrieb:


> Das aller Coolste war mal ein Spanferkel, hatten ein schönes großes Feuer und haben das Ferkel in Alupapier einfach in die Glut gelegt.
> Geht auch mit Rollbraten, der braucht wenigstens nicht so lange.
> Eine Stunde und schön saftig ist er.
> Gruß
> Oli





oli schrieb:


> Haben die ganze Sache sogar perfektioniert und uns einen Grill gebaut.
> Der ist leider nur so groß, da wäre es einfacher mal einen See daneben anzulegen.
> Ein Wildschwein, gewürzt mit Pfeffer und Kräutern der Provence, gefüllt mit Zwiebeln und Knobi, ein guter Ster Holz, 8 Stunden Zeit und ja den Durst nicht mit Bier löschen, sonst essen es die anderen.
> Finde leider nur kein Foto :-(
> Muss mal nen Kumpel fragen



Aber sonst ist alles ok, oder?

Ich finde die Idee sowas von verrückt, dass sie schon wieder hammer geil ist!:vik:


----------



## Volkov (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Und natürlich gehört Bier in´s Handgepäck, viel Bier....Ich penne ohnehin meistens am Wasser....



hehe und wenn dann morgens um halb 7 der bissanzeiger piept, sucht man erstmal die schlummertaste "mhmm, noch 5 minuten..." |rolleyes


----------



## GolemX (19. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Wir haben oft diese US Military MRE´s dabei
Ne warme Mahlzeit ganz schnell ohne großartig etwas mitschleppen zu müssen (größe ungefähr das von einer DVD Hülle)


----------



## FlotterHecht (20. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

hmmm ich würde 2dosen mais (für den fisch und dich) ravioli u. dosen chilli empfelen und vlt noch was dir in den sinn kommt ach ja noch nen metal spieß damit mat die fische überm lagerfeuer grilln kann und schon hast du en kleines angler "happy meal"

und bier mit 15 lässt sich doch verienbaren wens die eltern erlauben und wen er mit seinen freunden sichn sixer teilt is das doch noch  zu verkraften

also gruß FlotterHecht


----------



## BigGamer (20. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

ich hab jetzt kleine kartoffeln für mich entdeckt.:g
Mit Pelle dran schön lang köcheln und viel Salz dran, dann 1 Tag abkühlen lassen, mjam!
Die halten sich schön lang und wem die allein zu trocken sind, kann noch Kräuterquark dazu nehmen#6
Ist zwar keine richtige Mahlzeit aber ein tasty SnacK:m


----------



## BallerNacken (20. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



BigGamer schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt kleine kartoffeln für mich entdeckt.:g
> Mit Pelle dran schön lang köcheln und viel Salz dran, dann 1 Tag abkühlen lassen, mjam!
> Die halten sich schön lang und wem die allein zu trocken sind, kann noch Kräuterquark dazu nehmen#6
> Ist zwar keine richtige Mahlzeit aber ein tasty SnacK:m



würde ne Stunde abkühlen nicht auch reichen:q Ich mein vielleicht schmecken die ja besser wenn sie lange "abkühlen":q


----------



## BigGamer (20. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> würde ne Stunde abkühlen nicht auch reichen:q Ich mein vielleicht schmecken die ja besser wenn sie lange "abkühlen":q


 
mach wie du sie magst#6


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

was ich noch empfelen kann sind diese yum yum suppen roh nur die nudeln vertilgen schmeckt super  un is bescheiden im preis ich hab mir auf ebay 60 packungen  für 15 euro gekauft also guten abo


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



FlotterHecht schrieb:


> was ich noch empfelen kann sind diese yum yum suppen roh nur die nudeln vertilgen schmeckt super  un is bescheiden im preis ich hab mir auf ebay 60 packungen  für 15 euro gekauft also guten abo



Na dann guten Appetit...:v


----------



## FlotterHecht (21. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Na dann guten Appetit...:v



ich finds leckaa bin auch nich der einzige dems schmeckt aber das ist geschmacks sache|supergri


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



FlotterHecht schrieb:


> ich finds leckaa bin auch nich der einzige dems schmeckt aber das ist geschmacks sache|supergri


|uhoh:


----------



## ralfonso (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Es gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Lecker ist so ne süße blonde mit Sekt/Prosecco, wenn du ohne Kumpels unterwegs bist. Sind die dabei, wird gegrillt und von jedem 2 Bier getrunken. Zwischendurch Chips zum knabbern. Diese bekommen mit dem Wurmgeschmack und dem andern Schmodder an den Händen eine interesante Geschmacksnote....


----------



## Tobi94 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



FlotterHecht schrieb:


> das ist geschmacks sache|supergri


 Das hat es so mit Essen an sich|bigeyes


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



ralfonso schrieb:


> [...]Diese bekommen mit dem *Wurmgeschmack* und dem andern *Schmodder an den Händen* eine *interesante Geschmacksnote*....



|abgelehnweil: :v


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> |abgelehnweil: :v




Wie kann man als Angler so empfindlich sein|uhoh:


----------



## lumpi655321 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*

Ein echter Kerl nimmt nichts zu essen mit! Er ernährt sich von den gefangenen Fischen!!Und wenn er nichts fängt ißt er die Würmer!!!:g


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



lumpi655321 schrieb:


> Ein echter Kerl nimmt nichts zu essen mit! Er ernährt sich von den gefangenen Fischen!!Und wenn er nichts fängt ißt er die Würmer!!!:g



Wird ja immer besser...




Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Wie kann man als Angler so empfindlich sein|uhoh:



Was heißt denn da "empfindlich"???#c
Ich bin nur dafür, dass man sich vor dem Essen die Hände waschen sollte...ach nee ist ja kein Waschbecken in der Pampa...stimmt hätte ich ja fast vergesse, wir sind ja ANGLER und sind somit am Wasser...die meisten zumindest...


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



lumpi655321 schrieb:


> Ein echter Kerl nimmt nichts zu essen mit! Er ernährt sich von den gefangenen Fischen!!Und wenn er nichts fängt ißt er die Würmer!!!:g



ohne worte, einfach nur ohne worte...


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Was isst der Angler beim Angeln?*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> ohne worte, einfach nur ohne worte...



Du kannst solche Leute auch nicht verstehen?:q
Dann willkommen im Club.#h

Das wäre ja fast so, als wenn man eine Fußballmannschaft, die ein Spiel verloren hat, nach Hause _laufen_ lässt, anstatt _mit_ dem Trainer im Mannschaftsbus zu fahren.


----------

